# Chasing the gutter



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

91cm x 61cm acrylic on stretched canvas.
Fishing in the tidal gutters from the beach.









Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Well Done, Paul11!!! I love this, The water looks so real.. Very hard to do, but you do it so well....


----------



## famelifemag (Aug 30, 2012)

This is awesome and something that I would like to display on my blog. If you are interested in having your work displayed check out the blog and let me know!! famelifemag.blogspot.com


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Dee, love the water scenes, they are always so alive.
Thanks Kendall, certainly display my painting as long as there is a reference to my website with the picture.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

